# Sticky  Acronyms in soap making



## Sondra

[A]

ACV = Apple Cider Vinegar 
AKO=Apricot Kernal Oil 
AO= Animal Oils 
AVG = Aloe Vera Gel

*

BMP= buttermilk powder 
BTMS = Behentrimonium Methosulfate

[C]

CB = cocoa butter 
CM = Coconut Milk 
CMP coconut milk powder 
CO = Coconut Oil 
CP = Cold Process 
CPHP = Crock Pot Hot Process 
CPOP = Cold Process/Pour Oven Process

[D]

DBHP = double boiler hot process 
DHHP = direct heat hot process 
DPG = Dipropylene Glycol 
DSM = Dead Sea Mud 
DSS = Dead Sea Salt 
DWCP = Discounted water cold process

[E]

EDTA = ethylenediaminetetraacetic acid 
EO = essential oil 
EPO = evening primrose oil 
EVOO = Extra Virgin Olive Oil 
EW = E Wax

[F]

FCO = fractionated coconut oil - stays liquid at low temperatures 
FLO = Flavouring Oil 
FO = fragrance oil

[G]

GM = goats milk 
GMP= goat milk powder 
GSE = grapefruit seed extract

[H]

HO = Hazelnut Oil 
HP = Hot Process 
IPM = isopropyl myristate



ITMHP = in the mold hot process

[K]

KOH=Potassium Hydroxide (used for liquid soap)

[M]

MM = Martha Mold (Drawer storage units from Kmart used as soap molds) 
M&P/MP = Melt & Pour 
MWHP = microwave hot process

[N]

NaOH=Sodium Hydroxide (Caustic Soda or Lye)

[O]

OHP = Oven Hot Process 
OM= Oatmeal 
OM&H/OMH=Oatmeal & Honey 
OO = Olive Oil 
OOB - Out Of Bottle

[P]

PKO = palm kernel oil 
POO = Pomace Olive Oil 
PPO = Per pound of oil

[R]

RBO = Rice Bran Oil 
ROE = Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract 
ROO = Refined Olive Oil



SAO = Sweet Almond Oil 
SB = Shea Butter or Stick Blender 
SL = Sodium Lactate 
SLSa = Sodium Laurel Sulfoacetate 
SS= Stainless Steel

[T]

TD = Titanium Dioxide 
TRO = Turkey Red Oil

[V]

VCO=Virgin Coconut Oil*


----------

